

Show HN: Sitemeer - greaterlondon
http://sitemeer.com

======
thrush
It seems like you simply ping the relevant site to see if it is alive. You
could do this for all sites and see which are alive or dead, but that's a lot
of work and information. Assuming that people check websites that are not
loading for themselves, this allows you to much more efficiently comb the
internet for sites that are down. Still, why would you want this information?
Also, what benefit do you provide the user that they can't get from their own
browser?

~~~
greaterlondon
It is more than a simple ping, it actually issues a full request according to
the given URL scheme.

Sitemeer is not supposed to collect vast uptime information from the entire
Internet but only to provide realtime snapshots. This mostly comes in handy
when you cannot reach a site but are not sure whether the site is really
unavailable or there is merely a routing problem.

